# Adopted--GA: Beautiful Kobe at Carroll



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a beautiful red boy. Hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for poor Kobe!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, did you email all the GA rescue groups?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a great friend Will and his wife, in Atlanta, who are actively looking for a red golden. Is Kobe gone by now or still waiting?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Kobe is still listed on PetFinder - however, the only way to know for sure if he is still there is to contact the shelter.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have a great friend Will and his wife, in Atlanta, who are actively looking for a red golden. Is Kobe gone by now or still waiting?


My contact in GA spoke with someone who works with Carroll - she is going to the shelter today to take pictures and will let us know if Kobe is still there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Answer*

I don't know if anyone emailed the GA Golden Rescues for Kobe-
Spartan Mom, did you?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The e-mail I got about him was actually to AGA and I was cc'd. So AGA knows and as I understand it, Carroll is "an AGA shelter".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please let us know if Kobe still needs rescue. Oh, I hope he is ok!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

As of 6:30 PM Wednesday, Kobe was still at Carroll. No word on what, if anything, AGA is doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, No*

Oh, No, Kobe's time must be running out.
Jane: is there any more info on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Jane: is there any more info on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum?


No - I haven't seen anything about Kobe on SGD. But, the person who says he is still there is a volunteer at Carroll and didn't say anything about his being urgent. 

I know AGA knows about him - and have a hard time imagining they wouldn't want to help this beautiful boy - but you never know.

Do you think a round of e-mails is in order? (I defer to your experience )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If it will help, I give $25 towards his adoption fee. It can't hurt at least.
Ljilly had a friend looking for a GR in the atlanta area. CAn you Pm her? Her post is in the first page of this thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom

Can you pm the lady.
I have out of town company coming in today and I haven't even finished cleaning house-that's what I'm supposed to be doing now.

Thanks!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I pm'd Ljilly this afternoon. :crossfing


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I received this today from my contact in GA:
the situation at carroll is a little different than at other area shelters
the dogs are fully vetted, they are not in jeopardy of being pts unless they are there for a long time
when that happens the adoption fee is waived to both rescues and adopters; as it stands now both rescues and adopters would have to pay the adoption fee 

aga may not act on him because he is generally considered safe and highly adoptable - in the meantime, they are rescuing dogs who are urgent,

​So, as I understand it, Kobe is not in any danger at the moment. They are hoping that he will be adopted directly from the shelter. If he is there a long time without interest, then AGA would be more likely to act on him.

Update: GRRA has committed to Kobe as a back-up. So, if he does not get adopted, GRRA will pull him.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a message that Kobe was adopted today!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update and thanks to for following up on this beautiful boy. I hope Kobe goes on to have a wonderful life.


----------

